
Charities urge Facebook to block decapitation videos - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22368287
======
DanBC
> _"While this video is shocking, our approach is designed to preserve
> people's rights to describe, depict and comment on the world in which we
> live."_

I find it mind-boggling that they initially refused to remove videos depicting
a woman having her head cut off[1], yet banned images of women feeding[2]
their babies.

[1] FaceBooks community Standards
(<https://www.facebook.com/communitystandards>), quote from article _"Thanks
for your report. We reviewed the video you reported, but found it doesn't
violate Facebook's Community Standard on graphic violence, which includes
depicting harm to someone or something, threats to the public's safety, or
theft and vandalism."_

[2]
([http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&obj...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10783693))
etc etc.

